# Marine Corps Air Station Yuma?



## ProPatria (Mar 24, 2011)

So I'm heading down to the Marine Air Station in Yuma in a few weeks and I was just wondering what the place was like. I checked the website out to get an idea what it's like but I've found that checking stuff out like that is useless without first hand information from people who have actually been there.

All I'm wondering is what I'm getting myself into, how the weather is during April - May, local bars, etc etc...


----------



## fox1371 (Mar 24, 2011)

You're in for a treat!  The only good thing about that base was that it was about a 10min drive from the border to Mexico where everyone used to go get drunk.  Outside of that the place is a wasteland.  It's a smaller base with lots of open desert and ranges.  There's a small town there with a few bars etc but nothing really special at all.  It's been a few years since I've been down there and I was only there for a short time, however I do remember that the time I spent there was pretty boring.  I hope that your experience will be better than mine was.


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds like I'm going to have a great time. Well, thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 24, 2011)

Do you like to explore? The desert is a great place to travel and see. The area is a place snow birds old retired couples come to spend the winters. There are a lot of water issues so I would suggest bottled water when off base.
I heard a saying while there " If God was going to give the earth an enema he would insert the tube in Yuma Arizona"
I don't know how dangerous that border crossing is into Mexico for me personally I have stopped crossing the border.
Good Luck.
Bill


----------



## Invictus (Mar 25, 2011)

You can use this link to find mean temperatures and the like for specific dates; I hope that you find this useful.

http://www.wunderground.com/history/


----------



## 0699 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yuma is proof that hell is full & the dead are walking the earth...  BTDT.


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome, well thanks for all that positive input


----------



## Manolito (Mar 25, 2011)

Positive input you are in the military and can PCS out in a year or two. Some are stuck there for a very long time. When you get there drop me an E-Mail and tell me what you think.
Bill

http://www.wunderground.com/history..._city=Yuma&req_state=AZ&req_statename=Arizona
Temperature for July 2010


----------



## ProPatria (Mar 25, 2011)

O I'm not going to be stationed there, I'm going down as range safety staff for a company in my battalion that is doing training. I'm also Canadian so I will NEVER get posted there.


----------



## RetPara (Mar 25, 2011)

I was stationed there back in the 70's and liked it.  If you like four-wheeling and camping (non-tactical) you can have a good time.  Have some friends still down there, but Yuma has grown a LOT.   STAY THE HELL AWAY from the border.

Now in April the fruit is starting come ripe in the orchards and you'll smell it before you see it.....  It should be starting to get warm and most of the snowbirds will be gone by Mid-April.  Compared to California, it was pro-military.  First Ex-Wife was from Yuma.


----------



## is friday (Mar 25, 2011)

There are these things called "Yuma Yummies". You may wish to ask the local Marines about the honored tradition.


----------



## Manolito (Mar 25, 2011)

Are they still bringing in the buses to the EM club? I am guessing those are the Yuma Yummies you speak of.
I would have thought in this day and age of political correctness that would have stoppped.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 27, 2011)

ProPatria said:


> O I'm not going to be stationed there, I'm going down as range safety staff for a company in my battalion that is doing training. I'm also Canadian so I will NEVER get posted there.



There are NO decent (notice I didn't say good, I said decent) strip clubs in Yuma.  Every stripper had either stretch marks or was still pregnant.

You have been warned.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey you guys said nothing happens at Yuma?  Well that changed. Granted its not up there with strip club level news..but still...
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/04/0...roof-force-emergency-landing/?test=latestnews



> The National Transportation  Safety Board said an "in-flight fuselage rupture" led to the sudden descent and  drop in cabin pressure aboard the Boeing 737.
> Ian Gregor, a Federal  Aviation Administration spokesman in Los Angeles, said the pilot "made a rapid,  controlled descent from 36,000 feet to 11,000 feet  altitude after the incident  occurred."
> "It dropped pretty quick," said Reese, who provided cellphone photographs of the cabin damage.
> The pictures showed a panel  hanging open in a section above the plane's middle aisle, with a hole of about 6  feet long.
> ...


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2011)

0699 said:


> There are NO decent (notice I didn't say good, I said decent) strip clubs in Yuma. Every stripper had either stretch marks or was still pregnant.



Nothing wrong with supporting single moms.


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Nothing wrong with supporting single moms.


You are such a "do gooder" Free.


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2011)

Not me...I loathe strip clubs, but I think single moms deserve to work too. :)


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 2, 2011)

Uh huh.


----------



## AWP (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't, I absolutely hate them.

You wouldn't take a Somali to a buffet and ask him to throw dollar bills at the mac and cheese, knowing that the starving bastard is only going to look at and smell the food.

"Here, you also need to buy an overpriced drink so you can sit here and stare at the buffet. Oh look! Shirmp scampi is up next!"

So WTF would I go to a strip club?


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 2, 2011)

Sometimes I dont even want to know what goes on in your head Free.  :eek:;)


----------



## 0699 (Apr 2, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I don't, I absolutely hate them.
> 
> *You wouldn't take a Somali to a buffet and ask him to throw dollar bills at the mac and cheese, knowing that the starving bastard is only going to look at and smell the food*.
> 
> ...



I would...


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 2, 2011)

Another quick question, is there a gym on base that I would be able to use? considering I'm from another country and all


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 2, 2011)

IDK anything about the answer to your question ProPatria but this link has the phone number to the fitness center there.  Maybe they can tell you.
http://www.mccsyuma.org/2009web.mccs/2010MCCShtml/semfit_fitness-center.html


----------

